# Struggling with shooting style and flat band setup.



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok. First of all, i didn't find any clear topics to my problem, so here we go..

When i started to shoot with slings, my anchor point was next to my mouth. After that, it was under my ear.

Now i think that most natural style for me is half(?)butterfly. Draw is about 115cm or 45 inches.

Now the question. How do i cut my bands? How thick band? Where and how to start? And what comes to ammo, i use 9.5mm or 3/8 steel and m8 hex nuts, so weight range is about 3gr-5gr. And finally the most important, closest thing to all NEWBIES: how much fps can i reach in theory? (Still on fps hunting stage, forget the accuracy lol).

Thanks.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

First of all, getting really high speeds is easy to do with 9.5mm steel and a long draw. Your 115cm draw is ok, but consider extending a bit, lets say to about 125-130cm, and you'll see good speeds with very little draw weight. 
Now, what is important is to establish a consistent technique, so practice at the draw length you enjoy the most, not the draw length you think would be more accurate. 
For a 115cm draw length, a 0.60-0.70 thick latex, with an active length of 24.5cm, tapered 15/10 will be very fast. I would personally taper about 13/10. 
In theory the most fps can be achieved with the thinnest possible elastic, as it will have the fastest retraction speed. But theory and practice is not exactly the same, although equally important. 
If you really like speed, shoot 3/4 butterfly, it's a nice compromise between full butterfly, which is a bit fiddly for me, and the shorter draw lengths.


----------



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks for answer skropi.

Can you open this halfbutterfly more to me.

"If you really like speed, shoot 3/4 butterfly, it's a nice compromise between full butterfly, which is a bit fiddly for me, and the shorter draw lengths."

Is my 115cm drawlenght considered as a half butterfly or more or less?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hammmertime said:


> Thanks for answer skropi.
> 
> Can you open this halfbutterfly more to me.
> 
> ...


Half, 3/4 or full butterfly are relative terms. The actual draw length depends on the height of the individual. 
Half butterfly is when one draws back approximately to the shoulder, full butterfly is when the pouch holding arm is fully extended backwards, and 3/4 butterfly is the middle ground between half and full butterfly. 
Of course there is everything in between. I, for example, shoot none of the above, as I extend to almost full butterfly, but not quite reaching it. That's the most comfortable way for me to shoot, so that is what I practice. 
Keep experimenting with different draw lengths and see what feels better!


----------



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Ok now i get it. I think 3/4 is close to my technique.

So 0.60-0.70 seems to be best option for all styles just different cuts and lenghts.

Thanks a lot. Now i only have 1mm gzk...have to figure out how to cut it. Maybe 10/10 and still experience hand slaps..


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Even a thick elastic can be made to work, just cut it narrow enough. 1mm Gzk is very powerful, and if I remember correctly I used a 10/8 taper with a short draw.
The good thing about elastics is that they are cheap!


----------



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

Yep. It's very powerful. Kalevala told me to cut it 15/10 and it's very good like that with short draw. Maybe i try to cut it 13/8 and 26cm(10 inch) active lenght and see can i pull it 3/4 butterfly..


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hammmertime said:


> Yep. It's very powerful. Kalevala told me to cut it 15/10 and it's very good like that with short draw. Maybe i try to cut it 13/8 and 26cm(10 inch) active lenght and see can i pull it 3/4 butterfly..


It's all about trying out what works. I made a lot of band sets till I settled in a setup I like. Just give each new setup enough time to get used to it, don't get in a hurry to change things up very fast!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Everyone struggles at first. That is why most of us have a box of frames we don't shoot anymore and a matching bag full of bands.


----------



## Hammmertime (Sep 15, 2019)

@skropi First i was kind of frustrated, now i like to test different setups. 

@flipgun you're so right. Earlier yesterday i was worried about that. In beginning i thought it's just a one sling, one band set made from a ripped gym ball, couple on hex nut's and all good..

I was so wrong...soon i need to build entire new wall to organize my stuff..lol


----------

